
The quaternion square root is uncomputable - ogogmad
https://mathoverflow.net/questions/342041/is-it-possible-to-constructively-prove-that-every-quaternion-has-a-square-root
======
ogogmad
Comments by Dan Piponi:
[https://twitter.com/sigfpe/status/1180146076579328000](https://twitter.com/sigfpe/status/1180146076579328000)

